# Boot Hang! Help!!



## Imist (Mar 6, 2005)

Powerbook 17, 1 Gig G4, 1 Gig Ram. OS 10.3.8

System froze, rebooted and don't get past the gear... it twirls for about 30 seconds and freezes. Can boot in safe mode (Hold the shift key down), but no Virex, no network.

How do I figure out what went south?? What do I do? I'm a Windows person who went to Mac about 18 months ago... never been sorry, until now. Just don't know how to troubleshoot this situation.

TIA


----------



## Flashback (Oct 14, 1999)

We need more information. What happened just before the problems started? Any new drivers/programs/hardware installed? It 'might' be the Virex, especially if it's the newer version, but first you'll need to do some general diagnostic work before uninstalling anything.


----------



## Flashback (Oct 14, 1999)

This might help

I bring this up only because you mentioned that you have Virex and the computer is freezing 



> Virex 7.5 conflicting with fax activity
> 
> We've received a number of corroborating reports indicating *a conflict between Virex 7.5.x and Mac OS X's built-in fax functionality. *In many cases, the issue starts with general system slow-down *or freezes* when attempting to use fax functionality, and evolves into a scenario where Mac OS X will not startup or other applications are adversely affected.





> Problems with Mac Assistant
> 
> *Conflict between Virex 7.5 and the Mac Assistant application. *
> 
> Virex has also a problem with the Mac Assistant application. *It will freeze* once the transfer ends. The same thing occurs when you have a pre-configured software image that includes Mac OS X and Virex. The Setup Assistant will freeze just after you decide if you want to transfer data from an old Mac. *If you uninstall Virex, these problems disappear*.


----------

